# Does anybody play brawlstars??? 🤷🏾‍♂️



## DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman (Jan 26, 2020)

Thats it... I just wanted to know if anybody is playing brawlstars???🤷🏾‍♂️✌🏾💜


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 30, 2020)

DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman said:


> Thats it... I just wanted to know if anybody is playing brawlstars???🤷🏾‍♂️✌🏾💜



I mean like, not normally, but I can get it going on my phone or PC. I've heard of it, it looks pretty fun.


----------



## Zack Frost (Jun 5, 2020)

I do


----------

